# Breast Cancer Patient Protection Act. (Please sign a petition)



## Aliena (Aug 13, 2007)

I received an email that scared the hell out of me. Apparently, some (damn) insurance companies are trying to make mastectomy's an out patient procedure instead of a the much needed 2-3 day hospital stay. 

Lifetime has been putting together petitions to send to Congress to pass the "Breast Cancer Patient Protection Act". (of 2005) If passed, the insurance companies will not have any say to the care of the patient, rather the Dr. and the patient. 

I'm asking for anyone who reads this to please take a moment and sign this Petition.


Thank you--


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 14, 2007)

Excellent post, Aliena... I've signed the petition. Hope everyone does!


----------



## Jes (Aug 14, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I received an email that scared the hell out of me. Apparently, some (damn) insurance companies are trying to make mastectomy's an out patient procedure instead of a the much needed 2-3 day hospital stay.
> 
> Lifetime has been putting together petitions to send to Congress to pass the "Breast Cancer Patient Protection Act". (of 2005) If passed, the insurance companies will not have any say to the care of the patient, rather the Dr. and the patient.
> 
> ...


check Snopes.com for their suggestions on how to better approach this topic. It has some great information!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 14, 2007)

Just to clarify - Snopes verifies that the email chains concerning the Protection Act are NOT a hoax... while signing a petition won't hurt, Snopes recommends contacting congressional representatives.

In terms of visibility and strength of numbers, I still support signing the petition.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Jes, I'm unfamiliar with snops.com, but will check it out. 

I agree with Sam, it couldn't hurt to fill it out. It was a short fill-in petition and only took me a couple of minutes. 

Thanks for the link! 
Dee


----------

